# Wittnauer



## Neufeld86 (Oct 10, 2017)

Good evening. I am hoping to get answers about a specific watch i received, inherited from my great grandfather. Cant seem to find the model or serial number, and have searched everywhere on the net and forums with no results. Here are a few photos. The band it came with was one of the stretch type. It is a windup as well. One of the numbers etched on the back of the plate is 836/977. Thanks in advance for all of your help.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neufeld86 (Oct 10, 2017)

Correction on the etched number: 8396/977. As well the date i believe is etched on the backing plate as 15/3/96.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The marks on the case back are watchmakers marks scratched in when serviced or repaired, date wise I would guess C 1960s and I believe wittnauer had some kind of connection with Longines but don't quote me on that. The movement is of good quality though and certainly worth spending a few quid on getting serviced imo

ps if you can see a calibre number usually under the balance that would give you a better indication of date and possibly model


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Also, Wittnauer made Swiss watches but also non-Swiss watches. This is the Swiss kind apparently.

Apart from dates, some of those markings represent parts that were worked on or swapped, something like that...

As Andy has said look around or under (if you can) this part and there should be some numbers and a symbol. It'll tell us the movement and we'll be able to tell the period better but I too feel like it's a 1960s watch but I think it could be late 50s as well. Disregard the arrows.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have seen several vintage Swiss made Wittnauer watches that use Longines movements... But just marked Wittnauer, so I am guessing this could be the same?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Neufeld86 (Oct 10, 2017)

gimli said:


> Also, Wittnauer made Swiss watches but also non-Swiss watches. This is the Swiss kind apparently.
> Apart from dates, some of those markings represent parts that were worked on or swapped, something like that...
> As Andy has said look around or under (if you can) this part and there should be some numbers and a symbol. It'll tell us the movement and we'll be able to tell the period better but I too feel like it's a 1960s watch but I think it could be late 50s as well. Disregard the arrows.


I took a look and there are no symbols just a small stamp saying 56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I found this post in another forum, it best to open it up in Google browser and it should auto translate, it may help you?

https://uhrforum.de/wittnauer-mit-kleiner-sekunde-datum-richtig-g-len-indizes-t150736

Cheers Martin


----------

